# Only Ollie - what a weird cat



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

So the cat tree has been a big hit since we got it about a month(?) or so ago. All except Ollie who really doesn't care about it which is just what we expected. 

Lately he has come around and I see him *attempting to climb it the way the others do but he is so lazy he struggles to carry his big butt up the side. (I posted a few pics of this a while back).

So he finally found his fave way to use the cat tree and he does it all the time. I decided it was worth taking pics of and sharing because it's quite odd. 

What a character, Only Ollie.









This is what he does. He sits like he is at a desk. It started out as just sitting, now he actually falls asleep this way. 









This does not last only a few minutes. He will sleep here for long periods of time. Just like a regular cat nap.









This pic is the best one. Peaceful as can be, and I guess comfortable?









I think people may have underestimated just how lazy Ollie is. Here is a perfect example. Even after the other cats came storming up the tree and are really playing/wrestling all over Ollie, he remains asleep... unphased.

It's amazing how different they all are.


----------



## mellen04 (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow that is hilarious! :lol:


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

Love the snoozer! What great pictures!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

That's funny :lol: and cute


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Ollie, you are a cute goof ball.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Now that is funny. Thanks for the big laugh! Ollie looks kind of like me sitting at my desk at work, along about 3:00 p.m.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

He's an Opportunistic Napper.

:wink:


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

LOL, those are hilarious photos! Thanks for posting them! :lol:


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

AW, thanks for the comments. It was too funny not to share! 

Glad you enjoy Ollie as much as we do


----------



## rabernet (Jun 4, 2008)

That is just awesome and so cute!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Too funny! Hope he doesn't roll off in his sleep like mine do sometimes!


----------



## junebug (Apr 13, 2008)

Those are some cute photos. :lol:


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

Aww....he looks so content!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

He is one of the coolest cats I've ever had. Definitely the laziest


----------



## cindycinnamon (Jun 14, 2005)

He looks like a cool kitty! Okay, I admit I'm partial to orange kitties! :lol:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

That is hysterical! What a silly orange kitty.


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

:mrgreen: I love your Ollie, too!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

There's nothing else to say...........that is just way to hilarious for words!!! :lol: Way to go Ollie!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ollie is sitting like this RIGHT NOW... why does he do it? The world will never know.....


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I burst out laughing when I saw the first picture! How cute is that. And he even sleeps with a smile on his face. He is one cute cat! Ollie we love you! :wink:


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ollie moving on to try out a new position:









Ollie may be a littttle too big for this. Poor guy, I need a 2nd cat tree with a big enough area for him!!!


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Movin on up:

first night he has attempted the top...



















He's my oversized baby!!!


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Hehe, I love how it looks like he's sort of spilling over the edge in the first pic! :lol:


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Silver deer said:


> Hehe, I love how it looks like he's sort of spilling over the edge in the first pic! :lol:


haha yeah that's why I took it. Poor guy... i need a 2nd cat tree for big kitties 

At least he is trying...


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

LOL!! thats too funny

what collar does he have on? I think he might have one that simba used to have... it woudl be funny since both cats look alike.


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Claiken said:


> LOL!! thats too funny
> 
> what collar does he have on? I think he might have one that simba used to have... it woudl be funny since both cats look alike.


This pic may not help much cuz its just the front but its blue with yellow stars and green fishies on it... 










I think I got it at Publix. I searched and searched pet stores for a collar and ended liking one at Publix, go figure.


----------

